# Furry Podcast



## Komamura (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey fellow furs, I've just started to get in to the whole iTunes, iPod thing and I was wondering if there where any good furry related podcast out there that I could listen to


----------



## yak (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.clawcast.com

A decent podcast, but IMO it somehow lacks consistency and is overly bloated with meaningless chatter and false display of humor. 

http://ranting-gryphon.com/

Well, i don't even think it needs any introduction. 


Never were actively looking for them, so that's all i know of.


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Nov 27, 2007)

Komamura said:
			
		

> Hey fellow furs, I've just started to get in to the whole iTunes, iPod thing and I was wondering if there where any good furry related podcast out there that I could listen to



I listen to 2 furry podcasts. Clawcast - which basically picks a topic to discuss about a certain aspect of the furry culture

Freaky Furry Friends - okay, so it's not really particularly furry. just 3 furry peoples, who get together and do a random podcast. it pretty much is just random comments. but I find it funny. listen to one. if you don't like it, you won't like it at all.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 27, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> http://ranting-gryphon.com/
> 
> Well, i don't even think it needs any introduction.



Hrm...I wanna add this one to my subscriptions, but clicking the "podcast" link on the 2 Sense page gives me:

```
XML Parsing Error: no element found
Location: http://fbc.jaieproductions.com/modules.php?name=Podcasts&file=rss&vf=&fv=&channel=26
Line Number 6, Column 1:

^
```


----------

